# Turbo trainer help please guys and gals



## Sniffer77 (15 Aug 2014)

Hi all
I'm looking at getting a turbo for some winter training.
What's your opinion on this from halfords ?
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/accessories/turbo-trainers/elite-magnetic-force-trainer-pack

Currently extra 20% off so brings it under £100

I've no idea as I'm a newbie to road cycling.

Thanks


----------



## Spoked Wheels (15 Aug 2014)

I think it's the same one I have. It's pretty simple but does the job well.


----------



## TissoT (15 Aug 2014)

Elite have been making turbo trainers for years ... don t think you can go wrong there.. 
it has resistance which is good ... not sure on the Price bit it seems reasonable.


----------



## Pauluk (15 Aug 2014)

I have the same one. I put a slick tyre on our bike we use for training to keep the noise down. I think its a very good piece of kit for the price, although I did get mine for £99.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Aug 2014)

tissot said:


> Elite have been making turbo trainers for years ... don t think you can go wrong there..
> it has resistance which is good ... not sure on the Price bit it seems reasonable.


Wot he said.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2014)

Its very similar to mine. Mine has 7 settings. I got it from ebay. They work pretty well considering the price. You can't go wrong.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2014)

Same one on EBAY ending tomorrow, you might save a few quid


----------



## Sniffer77 (15 Aug 2014)

Thanks all, seems it may do the job then . Will keep my eye on the eBay one but if it's only a few quid more for new I may go that route.
I have a old cheap excercise bike but I'm presuming the turbo will be a much better workout for dark winter nights 
Cheers


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2014)

Sniffer77 said:


> Will keep my eye on the eBay one but if it's only a few quid more for new I may go that route.


I'd hold out for a used one anyway, TBH there's always a strong supply of hardly used and basically new turbo's available.

Reason being is that loads of people buy them, (with every good intention), but in reality turbo training is an acquired taste, and subsequently they get sold on pretty quickly. 

DAHIKT


----------



## GmanUK65 (16 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'd hold out for a used one anyway, TBH there's always a strong supply of hardly used and basically new turbo's available.
> 
> Reason being is that loads of people buy them, (with every good intention), but in reality turbo training is an acquired taste, and subsequently they get sold on pretty quickly.
> 
> DAHIKT


You're right there. I bought a Tacx turbo trainer last year, cost me £200 and I only used it for a month. I even bought some Tacx training DVDs which I thought would maybe help me look at something instead of the walls of my bedroom. I am thinking of using it in my living room and watch a film while training


----------



## GmanUK65 (16 Aug 2014)

I would seriously think about buying a air cooling fan if I were you. Without one, I can guarantee that you will sweat buckets (buckets is not an exaggeration lol) even in Winter unless you are using it outside in your backyard/garden.


----------



## gbb (16 Aug 2014)

GmanUK65 said:


> You're right there. I bought a Tacx turbo trainer last year, cost me £200 and I only used it for a month. I even bought some Tacx training DVDs which I thought would maybe help me look at something instead of the walls of my bedroom. I am thinking of using it in my living room and watch a film while training


TBF I dont use mine that much but when I do, I watch TV in my living room..(laminate flooring)
The wifes understanding, just make sure your chain isnt freshly oiled, it could cause a right old row I suspect...and keep the dog away.
I dont push hard, just use mine to get an hours light excercise in, keep muscles loose etc. You dont HAVE to go balls out on them to benefit.


----------



## Sniffer77 (16 Aug 2014)

gbb said:


> TBF I dont use mine that much but when I do, I watch TV in my living room..(laminate flooring)
> The wifes understanding, just make sure your chain isnt freshly oiled, it could cause a right old row I suspect...and keep the dog away.
> I dont push hard, just use mine to get an hours light excercise in, keep muscles loose etc. You dont HAVE to go balls out on them to benefit.



I think balls out is gonna hurt with the seat I've got :-)


----------



## Bryony (16 Aug 2014)

I have that one, its been great for me so far!


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2014)

I thought about buying a trainer machine for ages then i borrowed a mate's trainer for a month to see if it was worth it. 2 hours on one is like torture compared to being outside and having to use your brain to judge and adapt to the traffic,road conditions,the weather etc. I'd rather spend money on good winter clothing and brave the elements rather than being warm and safe but very bored!


----------



## IDMark2 (18 Aug 2014)

I found the turbo useful for when I can't cycle properly on the road when I have my MS balance issues, safer for everyone that way! Get around boredom by structuring the sessions with a HIIT routine programmed into a smartphone app with spoken changes of speed, resistance or cadence pyramids, sprints thrown in, that sort of thing. The one I use lets me have my music player going then interrupts it with beeps leading to the next spoken change. I have the Elite one linked to, definitely better than not cycling at all but I used mine in the shed which allowed me to watch the birdlife in the garden through it's windows and have the door open for ventilation while suffering and sweating as well.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Aug 2014)

I got back on mine on Sunday as the wind was crazy, but it was way too hot I lasted 1x20 min of an FTP interval

I need a fan.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I thought about buying a trainer machine for ages then i borrowed a mate's trainer for a month to see if it was worth it. 2 hours on one is like torture compared to being outside and having to use your brain to judge and adapt to the traffic,road conditions,the weather etc. I'd rather spend money on good winter clothing and brave the elements rather than being warm and safe but very bored!


I bought a turbo about 25 years back. Total time on it probably an hour, I can't stand the things. It ended up as a very expensive maintenance stand.


----------



## Sniffer77 (18 Aug 2014)

Right I've reserved it after much deliberation.
Now then do you guys buy a cheap spare wheel for the trainer tyre etc so when I go out at weekends it's quick switch over?
If the answer is yes , excuse my lack of knowledge what should I look for on eBay?
I've a cube peloton compact


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Aug 2014)

Sniffer77 said:


> Now then do you guys buy a cheap spare wheel for the trainer tyre etc so when I go out at weekends it's quick switch over?


I never did TBH as frankly I couldn't be arsed to swap them over, plus the fact your cassettes will wear differently if you use it enough.

I just slung the bike on and got on with it, never even experienced any tyre degradation either so I wouldn't worry about getting a trainer tyre either, simply no need IME.


----------



## Sniffer77 (25 Aug 2014)

Thanks but reading loads of stories about blow outs using normal tyres I'm a bit concerned .
What would a new back wheel and cassette set me back for quick change overs? Ideally as cheap as possible


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Aug 2014)

Ahh but then your chain wears differently between the 2 cassettes


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2014)

Been using a turbo for specific training sessions for 25 years only had one blow out, and that was on a very old worn out tyre.
I have a turbo specific bike which has been on there for years.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Aug 2014)

Mine is rim friction based it's noisy but doesn't touch the tyre.


----------



## stephec (25 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Its very similar to mine. Mine has 7 settings. I got it from ebay. They work pretty well considering the price. You can't go wrong.


Have you really got a turbo?


----------



## Sniffer77 (25 Aug 2014)

I only have the 1 bike , so would have to change between a normal tyre for weekends and turbo tyre for midweek, that's why I was thinking spare wheel. 
If I was to change the tyre over every week am I likely to have issues?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> Have you really got a turbo?



I have. Why?


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Aug 2014)

Have you considered a set of rollers. They are far more fun, they keep you far more focused and are far better for bike handling skills and learning to pedal smoothly.


----------



## stephec (25 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I have. Why?


I can't imagine you playing hamsters, all your ride reports look as if you like getting out in the countryside.


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2014)

You do NOT have to worry about a turbo tyre, you will not spend long enough on it.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> I can't imagine you playing hamsters, all your ride reports look as if you like getting out in the countryside.



I do get out there, but when it's snowing like last year and we couldn't get out at all, and even tractors couldn't get up the lane, then a turbo trainer is better than nothing, and I can do it while watching a film, or the BBC I player, or going onto you tube, they have videos showing cycle rides through cities, or in the country, of various distances and time. Its better than not doing any training at all.


----------



## stephec (25 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I do get out there, but when it's snowing like last year and we couldn't get out at all, and even tractors couldn't get up the lane, then a turbo trainer is better than nothing, and I can do it while watching a film, or the BBC I player, or going onto you tube, they have videos showing cycle rides through cities, or in the country, of various distances and time. Its better than not doing any training at all.


Training?

That sounds far too serious.

I bought an Elite turbo a few years ago with the intention of following Pete Read's black book.

I managed to get about half way through it before terminal boredom set in.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> Training?
> 
> That sounds far too serious.
> 
> ...



It is boring, but better than nothing at all.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Aug 2014)

When it's too bad to go out I imagine I'm out. I sit staring trance like at the wall till I get into the zone and my Ying falls in tune with my Yang. I then do an imaginary ride, 35 miles at 20mph and some savage attacks on the longer climbs leaving my imaginary riding buddies (De Vlaeminck, Poulidor, Lemond, Van Impe, Kelly) floundering on my wheel as one by one I drop them before the crest. If you do it properly it really does have a physical benefit and I'm exhausted at the end of it.

Much better than faffing about on those stupid turbot contraptions.


----------



## AndyWilliams (27 Aug 2014)

Just bought an Elite Turbo Trainer from Wiggle. Not bought a Turbo Tyre. Yet.
Do I really need one?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Just bought an Elite Turbo Trainer from Wiggle. Not bought a Turbo Tyre. Yet.
> Do I really need one?



I don't have one, and I didn't notice a loss of rubber on my tyre either, when I used my turbo trainer all last winter.


----------



## stephec (27 Aug 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Just bought an Elite Turbo Trainer from Wiggle. Not bought a Turbo Tyre. Yet.
> Do I really need one?


I've never used one, just whatever's on the wheel at the time.

I did notice a bit of shininess on the tyre after using it, but that soon disappeared once out on the road.

If you're using a knobbly MTB tyre rather than a slick road tyre though expect a lot of noise.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2014)

I put one of those exericse mats underneath and it reduced the noise by about 70%.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Aug 2014)

I run it on a hallway carpet runner I got from Aldi.


----------



## AndyWilliams (27 Aug 2014)

OK cheers. Makes me feel better


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have one, and I didn't notice a loss of rubber on my tyre either, when I used my turbo trainer all last winter.


You weren't trying hard enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> You weren't trying hard enough.



Do be quiet at the back.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Do be quiet at the back.


I've got to stand somewhere with the whip.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've got to stand somewhere with the whip.


----------



## stephec (27 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've got to stand somewhere with the whip.


That's usually the Dragon's job.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (28 Aug 2014)

I got mine from a forum member. It was like new. I used it in the house the first time but since then I have used it in the shed. I left a SS as a dedicated bike for now. I did notice some tyre wear as I'm relying on tyre friction alone but I have enough tyres good enough for the trainer only to last me a very long time. It's boring but I can cope ok..... no different than going to the gym for me. 
I wish I got one before, in the past if the weather was poor I just didn't ride, go for a walk in the rain was more fun for me. Now I have a choice which is brilliant. 
My son has a double garage and I'm considering a second turbo for the winter months - I was invited to keep my cycling stuff there but a turbo would make more sense or perhaps rollers


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Just bought an Elite Turbo Trainer from Wiggle. Not bought a Turbo Tyre. Yet.
> Do I really need one?



If you are concerned about tyre wear, you could always use an old tyre if you have one lying around. To seriously wear a tyre down you would have to be doing a lot of time on the turbo.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2014)

RRSODL said:


> I got mine from a forum member. It was like new. I used it in the house the first time but since then I have used it in the shed. I left a SS as a dedicated bike for now. I did notice some tyre wear as I'm relying on tyre friction alone but I have enough tyres good enough for the trainer only to last me a very long time. It's boring but I can cope ok..... no different than going to the gym for me.
> I wish I got one before, in the past if the weather was poor I just didn't ride, go for a walk in the rain was more fun for me. Now I have a choice which is brilliant.
> My son has a double garage and I'm considering a second turbo for the winter months - I was invited to keep my cycling stuff there but a turbo would make more sense or perhaps rollers



+1 for the rollers, they certainly help with bike handling skills and prevent boredom. You have to concentrate


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> That's usually the Dragon's job.



Think we are forming a queue for the Dragons whip


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2014)

172traindriver said:


> Think we are forming a queue for the Dragons whip


And I'm at the front of it.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> And I'm at the front of it.



Dam, I got up too late. It's going to be a frustrating wait till you are finished with


----------



## AndyWilliams (28 Aug 2014)

172traindriver said:


> If you are concerned about tyre wear, you could always use an old tyre if you have one lying around. To seriously wear a tyre down you would have to be doing a lot of time on the turbo.



Well it has just arrived. I will set it up and have a ride. I also bought 3 new tyres. I can wear out what I have, swap both and still have a spare.


----------



## Sniffer77 (28 Aug 2014)

Can anyone tell me if I buy a spare wheel etc is it a straight swop so gears etc work fine?
If so can anyone help with me finding a cheap one? I've looked on eBay but I'm not 100% about different types and sizes etc. 
ideally as cheap as possible.
Thanks if anyone can offer guidance


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2014)

Sniffer77 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I buy a spare wheel etc is it a straight swop so gears etc work fine?
> If so can anyone help with me finding a cheap one? I've looked on eBay but I'm not 100% about different types and sizes etc.
> ideally as cheap as possible.
> Thanks if anyone can offer guidance


Buy a knackered old BSO for the turbo. It hardly matters what you use on it.


----------



## AndyWilliams (28 Aug 2014)

Well..... just spent 1hr on the Turbo trainer. All good apart from one thing. 
The position feels very different than on the road, bike not been altered. I had ache and bad numbness on my privates  
Why is that?


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2014)

Did you raise your front wheel with a couple of books so that the bike is level?

If not you might be leaning forwards and putting pressure on your you know what's.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2014)

There is a plastic thing you can buy with a groove in it to put underneath the front wheel. Can't remember what its called. @stephec will laugh, I have no doubt.


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a plastic thing you can buy with a groove in it to put underneath the front wheel. Can't remember what its called. @stephec will laugh, I have no doubt.


As if I would.

£10 for a bit of moulded plastic, I stick a couple of old books under there to do the same job for free.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> As if I would.
> 
> £10 for a bit of moulded plastic, I stick a couple of old books under there to do the same job for free.



I think my plastic thing was included in the price


----------



## Specialeyes (28 Aug 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Well..... just spent 1hr on the Turbo trainer. All good apart from one thing.
> The position feels very different than on the road, bike not been altered. I had ache and bad numbness on my privates
> Why is that?


As well as the bike canting forwards without a riser block (or a couple of books, as suggested above), there are none of the smaller changes of position you'd get while riding outside, as there are no changes in wind, road surface, direction or gradient. I find that my body can get somewhat into a groove on the turbo so shift position slightly on a regular basis. I tend to catch up on Netflix and the iPlayer while on the turbo and set silly intervals around what I'm watching, such as 'sprint when Jeremy Clarkson's on screen, or 'stand up whenever the music swells' or whatever. But then, I have to watch something to take my mind off the turbo!


----------



## AndyWilliams (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> Did you raise your front wheel with a couple of books so that the bike is level?
> 
> If not you might be leaning forwards and putting pressure on your you know what's.



Yep, I bought a riser block as suggested. I might try and raise it up some more and see. Do not feel like that on the road. 
You could have kicked me in the plums and I wouldn't have felt it haha


----------



## Leodis (3 Jan 2015)

I bought a riser as I am spending more time on the turbo due to injury, the Elite one and its about 4cm too low for the same make turbo, in two minds whether to return it or just plonk something under it.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a plastic thing you can buy with a groove in it to put underneath the front wheel. Can't remember what its called. @stephec will laugh, I have no doubt.




It is called a telephone book or two.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> It is called a telephone book or two.




 nice one.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> nice one.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Leodis (3 Jan 2015)

Phone books are no good, they move too much when out of the saddle. I have popped the riser on top of a Wii board lol


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2015)

In that case I am lucky, as my turbo does not need a riser.


----------

